# 18Volt Palm Router



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Might have too see if they are offered up here, my old Blue one still working fine but looks like the Green has some updates features? Picked up a 6ah battery the other day on clearance for my Sawzall Good Video!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ... but looks like the Green has some updates features?...
> - Andre


The micro adjustment on it is a treasure… rack and pinion in most trimmers is a PITA, however, the original *"slide" adjustment* is simply *wrong*.


----------

